# Remote Access Server Setup Error



## mastersmodo (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm setting up a server for the very first time. My short term goal is to be able to set up a small domain at my house. My long term goal to is to become certified with Server 2012. I'm learning from scratch. I've installed Windows 2012 R2 Datacenter. In addition, I want to be able to remote into it to work on it while I'm away. I've installed Active Directory, DNS and promoted it to a domain controller. I'm currently able to access the internet and doing so wirelessly. I'm in the middle of setting up remote access.

I chose deploy both DirectAccess and VPN because it says recommended. I then chose "behind and edge device (with a single edge adapter.) I'm only behind a router. I type in my ip address: I got from going to google and typing, "What's my IP address?" When I press next, I get an error stating, "An internal adapter with a valid IP address, IPv6 enabled, DNS settings and a domain profile cannot be located." I can't figure out how to resolve this.

Some more info.

I'm behind a TWC modem for a residential account. TWC does not allow a static IP on a residential account. So, I know once I get it working, I will end of losing connection one day out of the blue when my IP address changes. It doesn't happen often.

It's a Ubee modem.

I'm pretty sure I need to have a static address for my server. My router currently has me at 192.168.0.7. So, I used that in the ipv4 properties. I used 255.255.255.0 as the mask and then 192.168.0.1 as the default gateway.

I added something that was suggested and had limited internet again. I ran the troubleshooter and it defaulted me back to the router assigning the IP automagically. However, either way I was getting the same error.

I know at some time I'll need to port forward, which I have a vague understanding off but I have not done that yet.

I saw somewhere online earlier that TWC may NAT the addresses they give us. I don't know if that's true or matters.

Your help would be greatly appreciated. Just let me know what other information you need that can help. 













I got from going t


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If your routers LAN address is .7 that is your gateway address. You would only use NAT if you want to point a service like an Email server or other service to your WAN IP address and NAT to an internal IP address. I doubt you will be able to configure this anyway if the ISP doesn't allow for static IP addresses. You could use a DNS service like NoIP for bynamic DNS.
Give this a readthrough in regards to remote access.
http://windowsserver2012.itpro.co.u...ote-capabilities-windows-server-2012/page/0/1


----------



## mastersmodo (Dec 4, 2014)

I will look into the program. I think I'll need it for the reason you stated. Thank you.


----------

